# Soldi per cambiare l’età di Ruby Chi li ha mandati?



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

*Soldi per cambiare l’età di Ruby Chi li ha mandati?*

*Blitz di due emissari in Marocco per falsificare i certificati e rendere  la ragazza maggiorenne. Salvando in questo modo Berlusconi

*Una donna a disposizione? No. Questa volta no. Questa volta potere,  denaro, forza non sono serviti a niente. Una signora quarantenne,  funzionario pubblico di una sperduta cittadina del Marocco, ha scelto di  fare il suo dovere, di non barattare la sua dignità con quella che per  lei era una montagna di denaro. Dietro garanzia dell’anonimato *Fatima*  (il nome è di fantasia) ha accettato di raccontare al Fatto Quotidiano  quello che è successo. Un mese fa due italiani, accompagnati da un  interprete marocchino, sono venuti qui, a Fkih Ben Salah, ai piedi delle  montagne dell’Atlante. Si sono presentati in municipio e le hanno  chiesto di cambiare i dati anagrafici di una certa *Karima El Marough*. Già, proprio lei, *Ruby*, la ragazza che ancora minorenne avrebbe avuto rapporti sessuali a pagamento con *Silvio Berlusconi*.  Quella coppia di stranieri aveva in mente un piano preciso. E per  questo hanno chiesto a Fatima, dirigente dell’amministrazione comunale,  di diventare loro complice. Eccolo, il piano: si sostituisce un  documento con un altro, si fa scomparire per qualche tempo un pubblico  registro e il gioco è fatto. Ruby, che è nata a Fkih il primo novembre  del 1992, di colpo sarebbe invecchiata di un paio d’anni. Quanto basta  per farne almeno una diciottenne all’epoca della sua frequentazione con  il premier.  Problema risolto, quindi, perché pagare una prostituta  maggiorenne non è reato.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwoFsRrhv1E&tracker=False

*Il sultano di Arcore*
A questo, allora, serviva la missione in Marocco di quei due italiani.  Serviva a truccare le carte, a cambiare i connotati della storia che da  cinque mesi tiene in ostaggio Berlusconi e l’intero governo del nostro  Paese. A prima vista poteva sembrare una truffa ben congegnata e neppure  troppo costosa. Fkih, 90 mila abitanti, è una cittadina povera nel  mezzo di una regione depressa, spopolata da un’emigrazione massiccia  verso l’Italia, la Francia, la Spagna. Non c’è famiglia qui, che non  abbia qualche parente in Europa. In Sicilia è sbarcato più di vent’anni  fa anche il padre di Ruby, *Mohammed El Marough*, che  vive a Letojanni, in provincia di Messina. E allora, devono aver  ragionato i due misteriosi italiani, una mancia sostanziosa, qualche  migliaio di euro, avrebbe messo in moto la burocrazia del posto. Si  sbagliavano. Fatima non si è fatta corrompere. Si è rifiutata di metter  mano ai documenti che riguardano quella sua concittadina colpita da  improvvisa notorietà dall’altra parte del Mediterraneo. Fatima, a dire  il vero, non sapeva neppure chi fosse questa Karima. Gliel’hanno  spiegato qualche giorno dopo i suoi parenti che abitano in Italia. Le  hanno raccontato di un presidente del Consiglio che riempie la casa di  ragazze con cui trascorre allegre nottate. Le hanno detto del bunga  bunga. E chissà che cosa aver pensato lei, donna musulmana, ad ascoltare  le avventure erotiche di Silvio il sultano di Arcore. Di questo con noi  ha preferito non parlare. Pudore, forse. Ma la storia dei due  viaggiatori italiani in trasferta a Fkih, quella no, quella non poteva  proprio tenersela per sè. A metà febbraio, tramite un parente, Fatima ha  contattato il Fatto Quotidiano. Due settimane di verifiche. Poi il  viaggio sul posto, in Marocco, per raccogliere la sua testimonianza e  nuovi elementi utili a chiarire la vicenda. Ecco, allora, il racconto di  Fatima agli inviati del Fatto Quotidiano.  “La mattina del 7 febbraio  mi hanno chiamata fuori dal mio ufficio”, dice.  “Erano in tre. Due  parlavano italiano”. Ne è sicura. Conosce il suono di quella lingua  grazie ai suoi famigliari emigrati. Poi c’era un interprete, un  marocchino, un tipo distinto. “Mi è sembrato di capire – ricorda Fatima –  che anche lui venisse dall’Italia, forse da Milano”.

* Operazione ritocco*
Prima le hanno spiegato che volevano dare un’occhiata ai documenti  d’anagrafe di questa tale Karima. Poi hanno fatto capire che la data di  nascita annotata sul pubblico registro non è quella giusta. E allora  potrebbe essere necessario correggere l’errore con un nuovo atto in cui  inserire l’anno giusto, il 1990, al posto del 1992. Per capire fino in  fondo questa strana storia bisogna sapere che nei centri minori del  Marocco l’anagrafe non è informatizzata. I nuovi nati vengono registrati  in libroni scritti a mano e compilati in ordine cronologico. Un sistema  arcaico, certo. Paradossalmente, però, truccare i numeri in un computer  può rivelarsi più semplice che falsificare uno di questi registri. Per  fare un lavoro perfetto bisognerebbe riscrivere tutto il volume,  omettendo la pagina che si vuole cambiare. Poi si fa lo stesso lavoro  sul registro di due anni prima, ma qui invece di cancellare si aggiunge  un foglio, quello della persona di cui si vuole spostare la data di  nascita. Volendo c’è una scorciatoia. Con l’aiuto di un funzionario  compiacente si può compilare un estratto di nascita falso e questo  inizialmente sarà sufficiente a ingannare il pubblico. I libroni possono  essere sistemati in seguito, con calma. Così, se qualcuno, magari dopo  qualche mese, si spingerà fino in Marocco per confrontare la data  dell’estratto con quella del registro, tutto coinciderà.

Ovviamente quei tizi venuti dall’Italia erano disposti a pagare per il  disturbo. “Mi hanno offerto una somma importante”, rivela Fatima senza  specificare la cifra. Certo, confessa, quei soldi le avrebbero fatto  comodo.  Ci ha pensato un po’, ingolosita. Che fare? Alla fine ha  preferito lasciar perdere perché, ci spiega, non voleva “passare dei  guai”. E poi ha pensato anche a Karima.  “Se avessi accettato l’offerta –  racconta – avrei potuto creare dei problemi anche a questa mia  concittadina”. Problemi per Ruby? Non proprio. Di certo se quella data  di nascita fosse stata davvero anticipata di due anni, buona parte dei  guai di Berlusconi si sarebbero risolti d’incanto. Caduta l’accusa di  prostituzione minorile, il premier avrebbe dovuto rispondere della sola  concussione. Niente da fare.

*L’incastro delle date*
“Non posso accettare”, ha risposto Fatima ai suoi interlocutori, quasi  scusandosi. Era il 7 febbraio, un lunedì. In Italia, a quell’epoca  nessuno aveva sollevato pubblicamente la questione dell’età di Ruby.  Giravano molti pettegolezzi, questo sì, a proposito di una ragazza dal  fisico appariscente, che sembrava più vecchia della sua età. Solo voci,  però. Fino a quando, giovedì 3 marzo, il Giornale annuncia: “Il premier  cala l’asso: Ruby era maggiorenne”.  È questo il titolo a tutta pagina  di un articolo in cui si racconta che Berlusconi, in alcuni colloqui  privati, avrebbe confidato di “avere la prova che Ruby è stata  registrata all’anagrafe due anni dopo la sua nascita”.  Nello stesso  articolo si parla di indagini difensive che sarebbero sbarcate  “dall’altra parte del Mediterraneo”. Indagini qui, a Fkih Ben Salah, la  città natale di Ruby? Fatima non ne sa nulla. Si ricorda bene però di  quei due italiani. Due italiani che volevano corromperla.

*di Lorenzo Galeazzi, Vittorio Malagutti e Massimo Paradiso*

da _Il Fatto Quotidiano_ del 10 marzo 2011
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/10/chi-li-ha-mandati/96428/


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Blitz di due emissari in Marocco per falsificare i certificati e rendere la ragazza maggiorenne. Salvando in questo modo Berlusconi*
> 
> Una donna a disposizione? No. Questa volta no. Questa volta potere, denaro, forza non sono serviti a niente. Una signora quarantenne, funzionario pubblico di una sperduta cittadina del Marocco, ha scelto di fare il suo dovere, di non barattare la sua dignità con quella che per lei era una montagna di denaro. Dietro garanzia dell’anonimato *Fatima* (il nome è di fantasia) ha accettato di raccontare al Fatto Quotidiano quello che è successo. Un mese fa due italiani, accompagnati da un interprete marocchino, sono venuti qui, a Fkih Ben Salah, ai piedi delle montagne dell’Atlante. Si sono presentati in municipio e le hanno chiesto di cambiare i dati anagrafici di una certa *Karima El Marough*. Già, proprio lei, *Ruby*, la ragazza che ancora minorenne avrebbe avuto rapporti sessuali a pagamento con *Silvio Berlusconi*. Quella coppia di stranieri aveva in mente un piano preciso. E per questo hanno chiesto a Fatima, dirigente dell’amministrazione comunale, di diventare loro complice. Eccolo, il piano: si sostituisce un documento con un altro, si fa scomparire per qualche tempo un pubblico registro e il gioco è fatto. Ruby, che è nata a Fkih il primo novembre del 1992, di colpo sarebbe invecchiata di un paio d’anni. Quanto basta per farne almeno una diciottenne all’epoca della sua frequentazione con il premier. Problema risolto, quindi, perché pagare una prostituta maggiorenne non è reato.
> 
> ...


la stavo leggendo proprio ora sul fatto :up:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

*Gli avvocati di B: “Eventuale falsificazione documenti di Ruby? inutile e risibile”

* *Ma l'Italia dei Valori annuncia un'interrogazione parlamentare per fare chiarezza su quanto rivelato dal Fatto Quotidiano*

                    L’inchiesta del Fatto Quotidiano sul tentativo di corruzione di  una funzionaria pubblica di Fkih Ben Salah, paese natale di Ruby, per  aumentarle l’età scuote il Palazzo. “Se le notizie riportate dal Fatto  sono vere, il premier è da impeachment”. Ad affermarlo è Antonio Di  Pietro, leader dell’Italia dei Valori, che annuncia un’interrogazione  parlamentare sulla vicenda. Una storia che è “inquietante e grottesca”,  come la definisce *Massimo Donadi*, capogruppo dell’Idv a  Montecitorio.  “Cambiare la data di nascita della ‘nipote di Mubarak’  può tornare utile ad un solo italiano – continua Donadi – piuttosto  conosciuto ed accusato di sfruttamento della prostituzione minorile”.

Accertare le rivelazioni del Fatto è anche la parola d’ordine della maggioranza. Gli avvocati del premier, *Niccolò Ghedini* e *Piero Longo*,  in una nota congiunta affermano che “se le notizie apparse quest’oggi  sul giornale ‘il Fatto Quotidiano’, in ordine ad una asserita attività  volta a modificare nel registro delle nascite la data di registrazione  di Karima El Mahroug, fossero vere si tratterebbe con ogni evidenza di  un grave, ma maldestro tentativo di falsificazione al fine di fare,  eventualmente, di questo falso un illecito uso”. Gli avvocati mettono  però le mani avanti e dicono che l’eventuale tentativo di falsificazione  sarebbe “inutile e risibile” perché i registri dell’anagrafe sono  conservati in più copie da diverse autorità governative. “Stupisce che i  giornalisti di tanto non siano a conoscenza – dicono i legali –  Se  invece si trattasse di una notizia artificiosamente costruita, pur nella  buona fede dei cronisti, sarebbe altrettanto grave. In ogni caso e’  necessario che le autorità italiane e del Marocco accertino con urgenza  se esiste questa funzionaria, se ha rilasciato effettivamente quelle  dichiarazioni, se il fatto è realmente accaduto e, in tal caso,  l’identità dell’interprete e dei due presunti italiani che avrebbero  posto in essere le condotte descritte”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...uale-falsificazione-inutile-e-risibile/96508/


:rofl::rofl::rofl: questa volta si che ne vedremo di belle :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Gli avvocati di B: “Eventuale falsificazione documenti di Ruby? inutile e risibile”
> 
> * *Ma l'Italia dei Valori annuncia un'interrogazione parlamentare per fare chiarezza su quanto rivelato dal Fatto Quotidiano*
> 
> ...


ao' altro che impiccment....

qua e' roba de impikkment...

l'e' ura...

sto gia' a sapona' la corda...

PER STO GRANDISSIMO PEZZO DI MERDA!!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' altro che impiccment....
> 
> qua e' roba de impikkment...
> 
> ...


 oh, buonasera sterminatore...la vedo sempre ben disposto per il cavalier pompetta:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh, buonasera sterminatore...la vedo sempre ben disposto per il cavalier pompetta:rotfl:


A sto giro il cav. glielo levano e glije rimane solo la pompetta....finche' nun sfiata dalla guarnizione....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A sto giro il cav. glielo levano e glije rimane solo la pompetta....finche' nun sfiata dalla guarnizione....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



A quel che dice, sembra che la questione Ruby conta zero per lui 

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ero-la-domenica-per-difendermi-in-aula/96517/

:mrgreen::rotfl:

Sara' vero?​


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A sto giro il cav. glielo levano e glije rimane solo la pompetta....finche' nun sfiata dalla guarnizione....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
c'è già riandato per il tagliando e la messa a punto


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è già riandato per il tagliando e la messa a punto


 
Signori e signore,parlo sinceramente,voi che siete tutti/e della stessa parte politica,cosa ne pensate di quello che ha detto oggi Renzi(sindaco Fi?)io lo trovo giustissimo,ha domostrato di essere in gamba...ma gia'lo sapevo


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A quel che dice, sembra che la questione Ruby conta zero per lui
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ero-la-domenica-per-difendermi-in-aula/96517/
> 
> ...


quella merda e' un bluff, stara' tutto cagato nel pannolone...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque il fatto nun se apre....

l'hanno hackerato sti stronzi...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signori e signore,parlo sinceramente,voi che siete tutti/e della stessa parte politica,cosa ne pensate di quello che ha detto oggi Renzi(sindaco Fi?)io lo trovo giustissimo,ha domostrato di essere in gamba...ma gia'lo sapevo


Renzi to' regalamo...e nun volemo manco niente in cambio...pensa che culo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quella merda e' un bluff, stara' tutto cagato nel pannolone...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



*Il sito e' super affollato, prendi qua
*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNHj9nE1xvQ&tracker=False


​


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è già riandato per il tagliando e la messa a punto


miii 4 ore d'intervento...:mrgreen:

me sa che gliel'avevano rimontato al contrario per le istruzioni in finlandese....stretto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Il sito e' super affollato, prendi qua
> *​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNHj9nE1xvQ&tracker=False
> ...


Mari' e' tutta scena per i cojoni che lo votano...tutto tempo perso...non concludera' un cazzo...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> miii 4 ore d'intervento...:mrgreen:
> 
> me sa che gliel'avevano rimontato al contrario per le istruzioni in finlandese....stretto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


  
mi hai indotto un'immagine raccapricciante :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi hai indotto un'immagine raccapricciante :carneval:


lo so, spesso faccio quest'effetto....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' e' tutta scena per i cojoni che lo votano...tutto tempo perso...non concludera' un cazzo...


*Sfogliati l'Espresso va


http://espresso.repubblica.it/
*​


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Sfogliati l'Espresso va
> 
> 
> http://espresso.repubblica.it/
> *​


c'e' rimasta na briosccccc'??? il cappuccino a quest'ora nun me va...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

*Un arsenale per la Libia 
 così l’Italia ha venduto le armi

* * 	  Un vero e proprio arsenale consegnato nelle mani dei giannizzeri del  rais: 7.500 pistole, 1.900 carabine e 1.800 fucili per un valore di otto  milioni di euro. L'affare messo a punto nel giugno 2009 durante la  visita del colonnello a Roma*





I fucili in dotazione ai Marines americani che l'Italia ha venduto alla Libia

 Altro che limette per le unghie di cui ha continuato a parlare per giorni il ministro della Difesa, *Ignazio La Russa*, per buttarla in ridicolo e sviare il forte sospetto che l’Italia avesse fornito negli ultimi tempi tante armi micidiali a *Gheddafi*.  Buona parte di quegli ordigni con cui il raìs fa massacrare gli insorti  in realtà sono italiani, venduti a Tripoli alla fine del 2009 e  fabbricati dalla* Beretta* di Gardone Val Trompia. Si tratta di un vero e proprio arsenale: 7.500 *pistole*, 1.900* carabine* e 1.800 *fucili *consegnati  nelle mani del capo del Settore di pubblica sicurezza del Comitato  popolare del dittatore nordafricano. Cioè, in pratica, i giannizzeri del  raìs. Valore della fornitura, circa 8 milioni di euro.

Quelle esportazioni negli atti ufficiali vengono qualificate come armi  di “non specifico uso militare”, poco più che fuciletti da caccia,  insomma, una dicitura forse usata per poter sfruttare al meglio le  incongruenze della legislazione italiana sulle esportazioni di armi,  rigorosa per quelle militari, molto più blanda per le altre. Tra gli  oltre 11 mila pezzi inviati alla Libia, però, ci sono perfino centinaia e  centinaia di fucili di un particolare modello da 13 anni in dotazione  ai marines americani, l’*M4 Super 80* ad anima liscia, un’arma progettata per uso bellico e prodotta dalla *Benelli*,  antica fabbrica di Urbino controllata dal gruppo Beretta. Anche gli  altri oggetti consegnati a Gheddafi presentano caratteristiche che con  la caccia a lepri e fagiani hanno poco a che vedere. Ci sono, per  esempio, le* pistole PX4 calibro 9* semiautomatiche, con  un peso ridotto di soli 800 grammi e un caricatore di 10 colpi che con  un elemento supplementare può arrivare a 15. E poi *le carabine CX4*, anche queste calibro 9, su cui possono essere montati sistemi di puntamento ottico e laser.

L’affare delle armi fu affrontato il 10 giugno 2009, in un’occasione  considerata a suo modo storica dal governo italiano per quanto riguarda i  rapporti con la Libia, il giorno in cui il raìs arrivò a Roma, accolto  con tutti gli onori da *Silvio Berlusconi*, accompagnato  da un codazzo di auto e furgoni blindati, decine e decine di guardie del  corpo e gli fu consentito di piantare la sua tenda berbera nel giardino  di villa Pamphili. La consegna di fucili e pistole avvenne a tambur  battente pochi mesi dopo. Quattro container di armi furono sistemati a  bordo di una nave che dal porto di La Spezia fece scalo a Malta per  dirigersi infine verso le coste libiche. La fornitura fu effettuata con  modalità che, per una serie di circostanze fortuite emerse nel tempo,  hanno ingenerato una sfilza di sospetti, fino all’emersione di una  verità che le autorità italiane di governo fino all’ultimo hanno  sostanzialmente negato.

La ricostruzione di tutte le tappe dell’affare delle armi alla Libia è stata effettuata con precisione da un ricercatore della *Rete italiana per il disarmo *e redattore di *Altreconomia*, *Francesco Vignarca*.  Il 24 febbraio Vignarca si è accorto insieme a un collega che in un  rapporto del 13 gennaio della Gazzetta dell’Unione europea era riportata  una fornitura di armi alla Libia da parte di Malta per un importo  veramente considerevole: 79 milioni di euro. La gigantesca partita era  catalogata sotto la colonna ML 1, cioè armi leggere ad anima liscia di  calibro inferiore a 20 millimetri, automatiche di calibro 12,7  millimetri e accessori e componenti vari. Le autorità maltesi  interrogate a proposito, non avevano negato la toccata nel porto della  Valletta di una nave con container pieni di armi, anzi avevano fornito  una serie di particolari, specificando che quel materiale non era roba  loro, ma proveniva dall’Italia e come destinazione finale aveva la  Libia.

Immediatamente alcuni avevano pensato a fucili e pistole prodotte dalla  Beretta, ma il gruppo bresciano aveva smentito nettamente l’invio a  Tripoli di un carico per un importo simile. Le autorità maltesi avevano  aggiunto, inoltre, che la consegna era stata regolarmente effettuata  dopo una telefonata di verifica con l’ambasciata italiana in Libia. Di  quella fornitura, però, non c’era traccia né nelle comunicazioni  italiane all’Unione europea né nel rapporto ufficiale del Servizio di  coordinamento della produzione di materiali di armamento della  presidenza del Consiglio. Solo nelle* tabelle dell’Istat*,  l’istituto di statistica, era registrata un’esportazione complessiva  verso la Libia del valore di 8 milioni di euro di armi italiane definite  per uso civile.

Sembrava un giallo in piena regola che nel frattempo è stato risolto. Le  autorità portuali maltesi hanno confermato la loro versione,  ammettendo, però, di essere incorse in un grossolano errore di  “trascrizione”, cioè di aver registrato il carico con uno zero in più,  79 milioni di euro mentre invece l’importo esatto sarebbe 7,9. Sul  versante italiano si è appurato che dietro la dicitura statistica di  esportazioni verso la Libia di armi per uso civile, si celavano  forniture di pistole, carabine e fucili di tipo bellico.

da _il Fatto Quotidiano_ del 10 marzo 2011

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...libia-cosi-l’italia-ha-venduto-le-armi/96410/


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> c'e' rimasta na briosccccc'??? il cappuccino a quest'ora nun me va...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




NO, arrangiati ... solo freselle :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, arrangiati ... solo freselle :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


azz...mejo...

grazie due...ben oliate...e fankul'a'diet'...

slurppe...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Renzi to' regalamo...e nun volemo manco niente in cambio...pensa che culo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


parlo seriamente Stermi,pensi davvero che la Bindi sia meglio????Illuminami...grazie


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parlo seriamente Stermi,pensi davvero che la Bindi sia meglio????Illuminami...grazie


Bindi chi??? quelli dei...GELAAAATIIII!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...mejo...
> 
> grazie due...ben oliate...e fankul'a'diet'...
> 
> ...


 stai facendo tutte le briciole!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai facendo tutte le briciole!


quelle so' il meno....:mrgreen:

le manate d'olio extravergine pugliese DOC DOP DGC PTV TVTB sui mobili, te danno fastidio?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quelle so' il meno....:mrgreen:
> 
> le manate d'olio extravergine pugliese DOC DOP DGC PTV TVTB sui mobili, te danno fastidio?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


  1 2 3 
anatema:racchia:


----------

